# HAWAII GET



## Brian Biff (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi guys, so I started driving for Lyft in March 2019. Yes I know iam stupid for not finding out now about the GET. Iam trying to register for it on the Hawaii.gov site and one of the questions is " What is the business structure" with the options being ( Corporation , General Partnership, Limited Liability Company, Limited Liability Limited Partership, Limited Liability Partership, and Limited Partnership ) which one would I chose. Also because I haven't paid yet what would my penalties be? Sorry for the long winded question but any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sooo here's a question.....

WTF are you even talking about?!?!?😜😜


----------

